# Bully the Betta



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is a cartoon version of my 2nd betta, Bully. He was one of my favorites! Circa 2003??

http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l204/stephmill26/?action=view&current=drawbully404.jpg


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

Too cute


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks!


----------

